# Young satin fawn tri does



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

These cuties are about 12 weeks old.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Lovely! What's that ridge along the spine of the first mouse?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I think that's just short haired curly; it does look a bit as if she's aby, but she's not. the ridge will go away as she ages, I'm sure.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Very beautiful, all of them.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

Stunning! I love how many different varieties of tri you create and how gorgeous they all look!


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Love your mice! I'm really starting to be drawn to satins in tanish/goldenish colors.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Very pretty!


----------

